

Sublime Text build 3133 now available - johnhattan
https://www.sublimetext.com/3dev
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sublimetext.com&#x2F;3dev<p>Build 3133<p>Release Date: 2 June 2017<p>Fixed a visible whitespace regression in 3132<p>Fixed a multiple selection paste regression in 3132<p>Mac: Handle layout changes due to macOS Sierra tabs<p>Mac: Improved default web browser detection<p>Find in Files panel now responds to find_all and replace_all commands<p>Improved rendering performance with a large number of gutter icons<p>Tweaked auto complete colors<p>Fixed fold markers not properly respecting line padding<p>Files can now be renamed when only the case has changed<p>Legacy color schemes are back, but hidden<p>minihtml: Fixed layout of html popups on Windows and Linux under HiDPI<p>minihtml: Fixed crash when doctype is present<p>API: Fixed input panel not running on_cancel when re-showing 
the input panel<p>API: Fixed crash in window.set_view_index()
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14423813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14423813)

~~~
Imagenuity
This isn't a dupe. The previous release was 3132, this is 3133. It fixes
regressions and adds new features.

~~~
dang
From an HN point of view it's a dupe. When threads like this are posted,
people don't discuss the differences between 3132 and 3133, they discuss the
product in general and their associations with it. We don't need to do that
every week—once a year is about right:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

------
jarjoura
A fun thought, Apple could acquire Sublime to compete with Visual Studio Code.
It's native the way Apple loves native. It's already the favorite tool of
developers all over the world.

~~~
pvg
_It 's native the way Apple loves native._

I don't think it is. It's a very un-OS-X app with its own completely alien-
looking and ugly UI (and rendering and god knows what else). It's also not
much of an IDE (unlike VS Code which has IDE goals and ambitions).

It's a decent, snappy, Python-extensible cross-platform editor. It's native
mostly just in the 'runs native code' sense and likely of no interest to Apple
at all.

~~~
erichdongubler
I agree that the default look for Sublime isn't impressive, but it's really
easy to make it look awesome with a single plugin like this:
[http://equinsuocha.io/material-
theme/#/default](http://equinsuocha.io/material-theme/#/default)

To your point about being "not much of an IDE": Sublime doesn't try to be an
IDE. It's a text editor, which approaches a fundamentally different facet of
writing code. Plugins with Package Control also make it easy to get more IDE-
like features -- do you think that they're not discoverable enough, maybe? How
could it be improved?

~~~
pvg
I use Sublime, own a Sublime license, etc.

I'm not talking about the colours and icons - just that it doesn't use native
UI and what UI elements are implemented are quite clunky. It's very much not
'native the way Apple likes native'. It doesn't try to be an IDE so there
wouldn't be much point in Apple buying it to 'compete with VS Code'.

 _do you think that they 're not discoverable enough, maybe? How could it be
improved?_

Mostly, I think the Sublime developers don't consider this much of a priority
and are ok with it being a clunkfest. Given that it's a small team making a
living selling a niche cross-platform tool at a mere $70 a license, this is
hardly unreasonable. But pretty or intuitive it ain't.

Compare this to the extension/theme management or preferences UI in VS Code.
It's also very much 'non-native' but usability is clearly something the
developers are concerned about.

------
laurentdc
Do the latest builds support fonts with ligatures? [1]

One of the reasons I switched from Sublime to Atom was exactly that, but I'm
willing to switch back since I've yet to find an editor as fast and
lightweight as Sublime.

[1] [https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode](https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode)

~~~
baldfat
I started using Atom and switched to VS Code and there was a very noticeable
difference between the two. I just fired up Atom again and it still lags
behind VS Code.

~~~
thevtm
Thats C++ vs JS.

~~~
heartbreak
VS Code is using Electron just like Atom.

~~~
baldfat
Seriously people wouldn't even know it unless they told people. I hate when
the community black lists a technology. I remember when Mono was the M$ Trojan
Horse that would destroy the Open Source / Free Software movement.

------
firloop
>Files can now be renamed when only the case has changed

Finally, yes. This has been an issue in sublime as long as I can remember and
has confused me more than once.

------
api
I've recently started using Sublime again. There's a package called
EasyClangComplete that does a surprisingly good job of auto-completing C/C++
code (yes it works!) and I like that Sublime uses less than 256mb of RAM most
of the time.

Also unlike VSCode it doesn't phone home every 60 seconds. I stopped using
VSCode when I noticed the ridiculous amount of telemetry.

~~~
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
You can turn off telemetry[1].

[1] [https://code.visualstudio.com/Docs/supporting/FAQ#_how-to-
di...](https://code.visualstudio.com/Docs/supporting/FAQ#_how-to-disable-
telemetry-reporting)

------
mmjaa
Interesting exercise, look for 'regression' on this page:

[https://www.sublimetext.com/3dev](https://www.sublimetext.com/3dev)

.. indicator that indeed, editors are hard apps to develop, imho, (perhaps
coz:automated testing?) ..

~~~
Jare
Interactive apps in general are not friendly to automated testing. Games and
their elusive "feel" are the worst. :)

~~~
derefr
I saw this Factorio test-video
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivLFP2eApto](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivLFP2eApto))
the other day. That's the only time I think I've ever seen an integration test
suite for game _content_ , rather than just for the engine.

------
stratigos
I used Sublime (2, 3) for perhaps 5 years or more. I have a paid key. I
switched to Atom about 6 months ago cuz diversity. Now I am hooked on my of
Atom's side features, but the main show is not nearly as good as Sublime.
Unfortunately I cant pry myself free from the social, package management, and
theming tools from Atom, but still get a bit frustrated each day because Atom
is not Sublime.

I just want to say, I miss you, Sublime. Can you just pls get all of the
community oriented niceness that Atom has, so I can stop using Atom and come
back to your elegance, pls?

~~~
PopsiclePete
Same thing here, except I did Sublime -> Atom -> VSCode.

Atom/VSCode are open-source and _not_ written in C++, so they can evolve a lot
quicker, with many more contributors than Sublime's one-man-army.

~~~
pinum
But instead they're written in Node with HTML and CSS as a UI. And honestly,
for a text editor, that's a bit perverse. I want my editors fast and
lightweight.

~~~
geoelectric
It's a spectrum for me. I use Vim for most light things, and a Jetbrains IDE
for most very heavy things. Right in the middle is something like Atom or VS
Code. The load times and overall weight of an Electron app aren't bad in that
context.

------
throwaway-1209
Can it print yet? I was surprised to discover there was no built in way to
print out the text I was editing (on Linux). I do sometimes print out
especially gnarly code to think about it on paper.

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
Personally, I'm happy to see the author focusing on core features. There's
already plenty of amazing tools which allow you to print.

Since you're just dealing with text files, the easiest solutions would
probably be to open the text file on a modern web browser. All modern browsers
support printing as far as I'm aware.

If you want syntax highlighting, you can use a tool like highlight [0] or
source-highlight [1] to generate an HTML page, which you then open and print
with your browser.

[0] [http://www.andre-
simon.de/doku/highlight/en/highlight.php](http://www.andre-
simon.de/doku/highlight/en/highlight.php)

[1] [https://www.gnu.org/software/src-
highlite/](https://www.gnu.org/software/src-highlite/)

------
swah
Not even something as basic as auto-complete from all buffers... soon we will
all have moved to VSCode or Jetbrains IDEs.

~~~
heartbreak
If you need that feature, you can get it from this plugin:
[https://github.com/alienhard/SublimeAllAutocomplete](https://github.com/alienhard/SublimeAllAutocomplete)

There are probably others, but that's the one I use.

~~~
swah
Thanks - exactly, but the idea was that something like that would get
(re)implemented in C++ since "Sublime is fast and never makes me wait".

